# Women, do you like seeing your husband shirtless?



## Curious_Guy

I made a thread somewhere else a while ago about us men who are so comfortable when we're not wearing a shirt. It's just a bother, especially during hot days.

Now, let's switch to a different perspective. Maybe the women here should share about how they think about seeing their husbands shirtless.  Does he have a nice body for his age? Lol.

And here's a question, do you guys ever think your husband looks so attractive that you wanna **** or blow him? (Yes I know, this question shot right outta nowhere lol) If you do, then I'm thinking "what a lucky man."


----------



## samyeagar

I've asked my STBW about that, and she is very adament that she does, but in practice, she seems to find reruns on TV and Facebook more interesting.


----------



## Married but Happy

My wife tells me she prefers me bottomless. Shirtless is optional.


----------



## Thound

samyeagar said:


> I've asked my STBW about that, and she is very adament that she does, but in practice, she seems to find reruns on TV and Facebook more interesting.


Maybe reconsider the stbw.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar

Thound said:


> Maybe reconsider the stbw.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nah...she shows her attraction in plenty of other ways  But it would be nice to have it verbalized a bit more often.


----------



## TheCuriousWife

My husband is smoking hot shirtless... or pantless for that matter. 

Yum.


----------



## Coffee Amore

Yes..he looks good for his age or any age really. He lifts weights and does martial arts...He can be shirtless around the house. I appreciate the view.


----------



## Created2Write

Oh hell yeah! Shirtless, bottomless, completely naked...he's eye candy regardless. But yes, he is very fit and gorgeous without a shirt on. Especially if he's in jeans. They don't stay on for long!


----------



## Holland

What waiwera said.


----------



## ASummersDay

My husband doesn't have to be shirtless for me to want to have sex with him. He turns me on in a pair of jeans and a t-shirt. There's this one particular pair of jeans he wears, and when I get a glimpse of his butt in them.....

Anyway, I do also love seeing him shirtless.


----------



## Oldfaithful

Naked is best.


----------



## committed4ever

I LOVE seeing my H shirtless. I have to get up against him whether from the front or behind and lay my head on his chest or back and start rubbing him. He lifts and is just so buff but not body building cut though. Although I have noticed that he have start to look and feel bulkier lately. Mmmm mmm good

But pantless is a different story when it come the knees down. He can't bulk up that area at all and it look skinny in comparison. Make me want to laugh! But I love him to pieces though! He often joke that he wish he had my legs. LOL

But as for his upper body getting bigger I never thought he need to be any bigger but admit he do look and feel even better. But I want to ask him to stop it is perfect the way it is. IDK if he is just gain weight and his workout is making it all muscle so it look good. He is 33 so maybe he finally turn the corner of having to eat to keep his weight on. I just don't like the look of a body builder so want to tell him don't take it that far. But I feel funny saying that to him because he seem fine with it and he never criticize my weight even during the period I was overweight. 

Guys would you be pissed off if your wife said don't bulk up anymore?


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Fully naked works best for me.I love his lean body.He has muscle tone but not bulky muscle.Flat tummy with just a bit of definition.Sexy athletic legs and a cute little round soccer player hiney

My favorite is when he's fully naked and brushing his teeth with his back to me. I love his broad shoulders and those cute little dimples right above his butt in his lower back area.


----------



## bbdad

c4e:

He may just be falling into the "culture" of the gym. After us guys see results, we start to want to see just how far we can take it. We realize we are never going to be Mr Olympia, but it does become a self competition to see how far you can go.

My wife is really not one to show anything sexual at all. She just says I am a big guy now. I do have several other females make comment about it. Being 40+ and built is a rare thing, I guess. I would prefer for my wife to be the one that enjoys the look.


----------



## Fozzy

Married but Happy said:


> My wife tells me she prefers me bottomless. Shirtless is optional.


This is referred to as the "Porky Pig" look in my house.


----------



## livnlearn

to be honest..no. I love him, love to have sex with him, but seeing him shirtless is counter-productive to my needing to be turned on to have sex with him.  Likewise, I don't walk around with my sagging 50 year old boobs flopping around, or walk around wearing a belly shirt. We are both conscious of trying to present ourselves in the best possible light. :smthumbup:


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Fozzy said:


> This is referred to as the "Porky Pig" look in my house.


:rofl::rofl::rofl: I just got that


----------



## CalBanker

ScarletBegonias said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: I just got that


I had to google that! That is hilarious, it even showed up in the Urban Dictionary!


----------



## techmom

livnlearn said:


> to be honest..no. I love him, love to have sex with him, but seeing him shirtless is counter-productive to my needing to be turned on to have sex with him.  Likewise, I don't walk around with my sagging 50 year old boobs flopping around, or walk around wearing a belly shirt. We are both conscious of trying to present ourselves in the best possible light. :smthumbup:


Same here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daSaint

I dunno if she likes it. I do some light workout everyday. When she sees me shirtless, she likes to twitch at my nipples, saying i have boobies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## taptiles54

Looks good for his age. Just isn't hot stuff though...sorry. It's not him though, its me. I don't like sexy - at all. I want loving, caring and cozy - not sexy. Period.
+


----------

